# DS #2250: Meccha! Taiko no Tatsujin DS: 7-tsu no Shima no Daibouken (J



## JPH (Apr 23, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3173^^


----------



## Harsky (Apr 23, 2008)

Huh? How come I never heard anything about this?

Anyways, what's the songlist?


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Apr 23, 2008)

Damn, I thought it was a way's away. Thanks for the info!

Also, requesting (full)song list.

EDIT: I found part of the list.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> -J-POP-
> PEACH
> Ai Uta
> Rinda Rinda
> ...


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 23, 2008)

I was surprised they put the original DBZ OP, Evangelion OP, and Gundam 00's OP.


----------



## buddha-kun (Apr 23, 2008)

**SCREAMS LIKE A LOLI**



i love you


----------



## Gian (Apr 23, 2008)

o_o
Already!?
YES.


----------



## Triforce (Apr 23, 2008)

I've just been playing it, dunno if the xpa one is a repack of the p2p dump thats going around, theres also some kind of an R4 patched version on Asian sites but anyway.

Out of the j-pop song list theres was a couple i was familiar with. An old one by Bump of Chicken "Tentai Kansoku" (which was also on the Daigasso Band Bros expansion pack, Ai Otsuka's latest single "PEACH" and The Blue Hearts "Linda Linda", which was in Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan.


----------



## Kellicros (Apr 23, 2008)

Doesn't work on R4...


----------



## Beelzebozo (Apr 23, 2008)

Loved the first one, going to snap this up !!!


----------



## Triforce (Apr 23, 2008)

Kellicros said:
			
		

> Doesn't work on R4...


Theres a patched version that works on R4, it was going around before the Xenophobia release so look for that one.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 23, 2008)

is this just taiko #2?


----------



## theman69 (Apr 23, 2008)

screenies please ^^


----------



## Reduxed (Apr 23, 2008)

it's not working..


----------



## blahman (Apr 23, 2008)

oooooooooo
early release


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 23, 2008)

Whoa whoaaaa I raped the first game to hell now it's time for teh next victemz.


----------



## buddha-kun (Apr 23, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

> Bump of Chicken "Tentai Kansoku"




which has been on every rhythm game known to man.. in japan.


----------



## SoulAnger (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow nice very nice! so little ds releases.


----------



## blahman (Apr 23, 2008)

Harpuia said:
			
		

> Whoa whoaaaa I raped the first game to hell now it's time for teh next victemz.



raped it as in oni full combo?
because oni raped the hell out of me... but i went back for more


----------



## apb407 (Apr 23, 2008)

.....why is the genre puzzle? also can somebody put up a translated version of the song list the only songs i know from looking are rhinda rhinda and daybreaks bell


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 23, 2008)

blahman said:
			
		

> Harpuia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've Oni full'd half of the songs. I wish I could full Tetsujin, but I can only get about 94% of the hits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Full Kagekiyo though; it's easy!


----------



## m3rox (Apr 23, 2008)

Huh, finally a reason to pick up my DS again.


----------



## ctkxtreme (Apr 23, 2008)

Holy shit, I didn't even know about there being a sequel. GOTTA FIND IT NOW


----------



## Anakir (Apr 23, 2008)

Awesome! Had no idea this was going to be released. Can't wait to try it, but I can't play it until tomorrow night since I have an exam tomorrow.


----------



## Orc (Apr 23, 2008)

I have this pre-ordered... OM NOM NOM must waaaiiit... >_< I'll probably won;t control myself and d/l right now.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 23, 2008)

Awesome, time to get the cotton buds out!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 23, 2008)

Awesome! I loved the first game, and I'll definately try this one!


----------



## Chubaka (Apr 23, 2008)

Doesn't work on M3 Simply


----------



## ndpndnt16 (Apr 23, 2008)

lol i already seen this long long time ago...ived been waiting for this....i seen a jumping circles and enemies more harder i think


----------



## Orc (Apr 23, 2008)

Chubaka said:
			
		

> Doesn't work on M3 Simply


It doesn't work on R4 too... but! after an ARM7.bin fix, it works! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Playing right now...


----------



## Unchi-san (Apr 23, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Chubaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't the ARM7 fix apply to every game on the R4 since the new firmware updates?

downloading now... yay


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 23, 2008)

Can anyone give me quick steps to arm-7 patching?


----------



## Orc (Apr 23, 2008)

Unchi-san said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dunno, it didn't work for me at first when I booted it up. I'm on 1.17... I just dsbuff'd in another ARM7.bin and it works now.


----------



## nextnomura (Apr 23, 2008)

doesn't work on SC miniSD slot 2
0 kb file problem... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
it works using 2.66 patcher


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 23, 2008)

its pretty much like the first one
im not noticing any big changes..or maybe i didnt play enough?


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 23, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> its pretty much like the first one
> im not noticing any big changes..or maybe i didnt play enough?



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Orc (Apr 23, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> its pretty much like the first one
> im not noticing any big changes..or maybe i didnt play enough?


Are you not playing the dojo courses? I just beat the first boss (Old Man lol)... have to wear the Black Hakama to get in btw.


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 23, 2008)

I patched it, but it still doesn't work.


----------



## Orc (Apr 23, 2008)

Harpuia said:
			
		

> I patched it, but it still doesn't work.


Try this arm7.bin: http://rapidshare.com/files/109728387/arm7.bin.html


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 23, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Harpuia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! It works now


----------



## Chubaka (Apr 23, 2008)

Orc, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Works even on M3 Simply! Kawaiii))


----------



## Orc (Apr 23, 2008)

Harpuia said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem. I do it to share my love for the lil' takoyaki things. They are awesome.


----------



## azotyp (Apr 23, 2008)

OMG next taiko Im in heaven


----------



## Chubaka (Apr 23, 2008)

Here archive with patcher and correct arm7.bin to M3 & R4:
http://rapidshare.com/files/109731516/gui_arm7.zip.html


----------



## Guile589 (Apr 23, 2008)

It works great on SCDS1. Wonderful game it is better than last one^^


----------



## Azurez (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank.


----------



## kazuki_pl (Apr 23, 2008)

addicted again @[email protected] pshhhh sheepoooooooooo


----------



## bouzeu (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## kazuki_pl (Apr 23, 2008)

you shouldn't be asking about it, here at forums @[email protected] 

"google your best friend" xD


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Apr 23, 2008)

_*F*** YEAH*_


----------



## Swip (Apr 23, 2008)

Is it easy to play the game with no jap knowledge? Like quendan or would i get lost?


----------



## jesus_bon_jovi (Apr 23, 2008)

YaY! Hopefully it works on my G6.... and i barely started World Ends With You...


----------



## bellowingrapmach (Apr 23, 2008)

OMG. The Evangelion song rules. I don't think I'll get anything else done today.


----------



## kazuki_pl (Apr 23, 2008)

bellowingrapmachine said:
			
		

> OMG. The Evangelion song rules. I don't think I'll get anything else done today.



its not original version tho... T_T


----------



## Kniteshade (Apr 23, 2008)

Does anyone get that dark screen with some message and OK when they hit Wireless/Multiplayer Mode as well?

EDIT: To be more specific, you enter Multiplayer Mode and it gives you two options, hitting either one brings up a black screen with a Japanese message with OK and hitting it goes back into the main menu. And if you exit the screen with the two options the game freezes (black empty screen).


----------



## kikoexe (Apr 23, 2008)

Works on EDGE and Acekard 2.. no need for the ARM7 fix..


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 23, 2008)

How do I unlock Oni?


----------



## osirisFIVE (Apr 23, 2008)

On my R4. 

Starting the ROM up gets me to a dark screen with some Japanese message in a blue window.
The R4 does not freeze, I can still soft reset.

I tried my own arm7 fix but it didn't work.
If you could post up the arm7 fix that was on the Rapidshare on a different host that would be great. Rapidshare doesn't really like me that much


----------



## FlameTakuya (Apr 23, 2008)

^ Rapidshare and MegaUpload hates Singapore.

I need this too... Anyone got it at all?


----------



## osirisFIVE (Apr 23, 2008)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> ^ Rapidshare and MegaUpload hates Singapore.
> 
> I need this too... Anyone got it at all?



Haha, I'll take Megaupload over Rapidshare anyday.
At least after repeated tries, Megaupload allows you to download some shit.

Rapidshare just doesn't let up.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Apr 23, 2008)

works on m3simply... no need for patch,at least i didnt  patch


----------



## gblock247 (Apr 23, 2008)

Awesomesauce!!!!  Can't wait to get my newly modded Pikachu DS back! and thanks for the patcher/patch up


----------



## FlameTakuya (Apr 23, 2008)

osirisFIVE said:
			
		

> FlameTakuya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, it does let up. But not without refreshing for about... oh, 100 times or so?

Anyone? D:

(Have a R4 too, damn excited to play PEACH, it's the ED theme of the first J-Drama I ever watched.)


----------



## bellowingrapmach (Apr 23, 2008)

kazuki_pl said:
			
		

> bellowingrapmachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rhythm action games usually re-record the songs so that they fit the gameplay better, I guess.
Ouendan did this, and Guitar Hero too IIRC.


----------



## Xuio (Apr 23, 2008)

Hm... proper released by iNDEPENDENT


----------



## chaotic_geo (Apr 23, 2008)

Haha, this game is kick-ass!

Works perfecto on the M3R.


----------



## engruzii (Apr 23, 2008)

great game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





& for those who can't use RS or MU here is a mediafire link 

arm7 fix


"tho the fixed version is out already"


----------



## bellowingrapmach (Apr 23, 2008)

Harpuia said:
			
		

> How do I unlock Oni?


If it's like the first game, then you'll need to beat all songs on Hard (Muzukashii) mode. The icon looks like a forest.


----------



## kemosabe (Apr 23, 2008)

Chubaka said:
			
		

> Here archive with patcher and correct arm7.bin to M3 & R4:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/109731516/gui_arm7.zip.html


nice, thanks for this one!!


----------



## pilotwangs (Apr 23, 2008)

The first one was amazing,i hope this is the same.


----------



## x_Jiro_x (Apr 23, 2008)

I wonder why it doesn't work for me... :/ I have Slot2 SuperCard. I just get white screens and nothing else happens.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 23, 2008)

Puzzle? Is this a spin-off of the other game, or is that just a mistake in the genre listing? Hope it's the latter, because I'd love another Taiko no Tatsujin game. Great fun.


----------



## lwoevee88 (Apr 23, 2008)

thank you


----------



## brassica (Apr 23, 2008)

Isn't the proper version of Taiko 2 supposed to work on R4 without ARM7 patch ?
I tried it without the patch and all I have is a japanese message.


----------



## ndpndnt16 (Apr 23, 2008)

im stuck on story mode i need those train mask 2 more islands left!!!!for the music this time only few good sound but the music "2000" really hard on hard mode its like oni mode lol


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 23, 2008)

Not every card needs separate ARM7 patching. I know Supercard CF doesn't. Maybe I'll try this, for the heck of it.

"L'Arc en Ciel"? Isn't there a game with characters that have names like that? Hmm...


----------



## Pikachu025 (Apr 23, 2008)

Swip said:
			
		

> quendan


How or why does this error happen so much? It's Ouendan!

No, seriously, I really wonder why so many think it's written with a Q.


----------



## kemosabe (Apr 23, 2008)

anyone else cant use the multiplayer mode?
everytime i try it it just gives me a message which  can only be answered with "ok"
i patched the rom, could this be this root of evil?
and im using a r4 with fw 1.17


----------



## Carnivean (Apr 23, 2008)

I loved the first, delicious proper is delicious.


----------



## zannyuk (Apr 23, 2008)

I was lucky enough to win a holiday to Tokyo 2 and a bit years ago and I played the real thing(probably Taiko 1) , amazing games.  Why wont we get a English (and other european languages if possible) translated release?!?!? why oh why.

Do they not read forums and see it has a big US/European fanbase? madness.......


----------



## Endogene (Apr 23, 2008)

Chubaka said:
			
		

> Doesn't work on M3 Simply



same problem, i'm checking for new firmware updates right now
I'll tell you guys if it helps as soon as i find out

edit: nope still the same blue box with plenty of japanese stuff written within it


----------



## Xuio (Apr 23, 2008)

Do you have proper release or the first one?


----------



## Endogene (Apr 23, 2008)

Xuio said:
			
		

> Do you have proper release or the first one?



not quite sure now you mention it, its the *proper* release of taiko

edit: works fine now i patched it with the arm7 thingie


----------



## Cyburn2008 (Apr 23, 2008)

probably r4 will tend to fix this with v1.18.


----------



## pilotwangs (Apr 23, 2008)

Ive downloaded all the stuff to patch the ROM with,and got the rom itself,but i dunno what to do next.
Please help a noob...

edit:its okay,i found out.


----------



## Kniteshade (Apr 23, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> anyone else cant use the multiplayer mode?
> everytime i try it it just gives me a message which can only be answered with "ok"
> i patched the rom, could this be this root of evil?
> and im using a r4 with fw 1.17


Yeah, the patch is the root of all evil. I loaded a copy without the patch and it worked fine. 

Except theres that annoying screen like it was loading or something between menus and stuff.


----------



## bellowingrapmach (Apr 23, 2008)

Cyburn2008 said:
			
		

> probably r4 will tend to fix this with v1.18.


The proper release by independent  [iND] works fine on my R4 (v1.15), with no patching.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 23, 2008)

bellowingrapmachine said:
			
		

> Cyburn2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That version doesn't work for me =[ 1.17


----------



## Endogene (Apr 23, 2008)

pilotwangs said:
			
		

> Ive downloaded all the stuff to patch the ROM with,and got the rom itself,but i dunno what to do next.
> Please help a noob...



1. Get DSLazy 

2. Get the Arm7.bin 

3. Extract DSLazy and start it. Browse and choose the correct .nds file.

4. Click NDS Unpack, you will get a new folder, called NDS_UNPACK.

5. Overwrite the arm7.bin in that folder with the one you downloaded.

6. Click NDS Packer, when prompted, choose filename and where to save the new .nds, have patience, this might take a moment.

7. Finished! Copy to your sd card.

(note this is a quote from another forum by "triforce" http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=5449)

edit: do NOT attempt to play this game on hard with only one stylus, it will shred you apart and rape your remains....


----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 23, 2008)

Runs on DS-X, didn't try arm7-patching it yet. It appears it won't save, I don't know if the arm7 will help.


----------



## casey tatum (Apr 23, 2008)

Right, WHOA!

I never played the first one, but this is excellent!

Question, though: anyone have a rough translation of the menu stuff? I want to know what exactly it is I'm doing, heh.

Also, in the story mode (with the islands?!?) I can't play the final bit, some guy just comes up and probably says "oh hey" then it goes back to the island. AAAAAAARGH WHAT!?


----------



## Rubiximus (Apr 24, 2008)

Bolero? Srsly?

Bolero has the most boring drum part ever. I'm so totally going to see what they did with it.

I mean I was going to play anyway but now that I know Bolero is in it I can't avoid now...


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 24, 2008)

Has anyone unlocked Oni yet?

Nevermind, I just unlocked it (FINALLY)

Beat 35 songs in Hard Mode!


----------



## apb407 (Apr 24, 2008)

holy crap the game is alot harder i can barely see the forest level in this one last time i could ace it and they also raped daybreaks bell it sound horrible..............


----------



## blahman (Apr 24, 2008)

apb407 said:
			
		

> holy crap the game is alot harder i can barely see the forest level in this one last time i could ace it and they also raped daybreaks bell it sound horrible..............



hahhaha i cant even beat the last boss on the easy adventure mode. 
i think this version of daybreaks bell is on par with the other version . It just doesnt have the gundams flying around blowing things up to make it seem cooler.


----------



## Nabique (Apr 24, 2008)

Ahh, im stuck on adventure mode on 6th island. Which mask i need to pass the boss stage? D:


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 24, 2008)

So I'm playing this, my first Taiko Drum game. I decide to ply the game with headphones for a bit. A friend of ours comes over and is talking to my family in the other room. The headphones came unplugged, I just shrugged and kept playing.

Then I got to the following state, where they were singing THE FREAKING ALPHABET. That's as awkward as it can get, I tell you.


----------



## achikochi (Apr 25, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> pilotwangs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok I used this method and I got the game to work.(Thank you very much!!!) I am using an R4 with 1.18(I think).  Right before the game loads I still see that error screen but now it just flickers for a second and the game loads.  Game seems fine but I do get that error message when I try the multiplayer mode.  Anyone know what is up with this?


----------



## apb407 (Apr 26, 2008)

you know why it was so hard i by mistake changed the drum person like the guy was mettalic and everthing was going freaking insane now its alot easier though and what other version of Daybreaks bell do you mean?


----------



## your name here (May 12, 2008)

I can't get it to work on my G6 slot-2. I have 5.0 manager, and 4.8 firmware, and I get an error message upon loading the game. When I try the arm7 fix, the game whitescreens.


Edit: nevermind. Worked after I patched the Arm7 version in safe mode/no trim


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 5, 2008)

This release was nuked. ind-tnt7.* is the proper.

I can't update the information with the releases manager. I'd fix the info and put up the proper NFO but I can't.


----------



## kazuki_pl (Jun 25, 2008)

i just want to say that this game is a "pure pwnage" and... opening from Genesis of Aquarion is one of the best songs we got there


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 27, 2008)

Is here a translation for the adventure story?


----------



## sopbelle (Dec 2, 2008)

I cannot download the patch from rapid share!!!!They say expired!!!!


----------

